# Nomis 2011 Holiday Line



## Shy Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anybody know of any links for the Nomis Holiday Line? The Nomis website is half assed right now and isn't showing anything reguarding this outerwear. The only website i've found that has the 2011 line is Lake Forest Snow N Sport Home Page, but the descriptions they give about waterproofing and breathability are all 20,000/15,000 which contradicts most of the same models on the Nomis website, so it's pretty confusing.


----------

